# To all you americans!



## breeno (Apr 2, 2009)

Try having a look at Australian Rules Football or the AFL, and Cricket!

Much better than Grid Iron and Baseball.

Seriously, youtube some AFL, it's the skill of soccer, with the physicality of Grid Iron in one. Maybe even try youtubing the 10 biggest AFL bumps. We dont wear pads!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2009)

OK mate more power to you.


----------



## breeno (Apr 2, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> OK mate more power to you.



Damn right


----------



## Steve (Apr 2, 2009)

Soccer has skill???


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 2, 2009)

You would see it if you can stay awake.


----------



## Steve (Apr 2, 2009)

Here in America we have this thing called Hand/Eye coordination.  Kids who don't have that play soccer.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 2, 2009)

I used to play cricket as a child, but that was when I lived in India and Jamaica.  I enjoy the game, but I don't get comparing one game to another like you are.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2009)

breeno said:


> Try having a look at Australian Rules Football or the AFL, and *Cricket*!


 
I have......-_yawn!_-



breeno said:


> Much better than Grid Iron and Baseball.


 
*BLASPHEMY!*


----------



## DBZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Cricket!? you got to know what a crumpit is to play cricket! - Raphael TMNT


----------



## crushing (Apr 2, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Soccer has skill???


 


stevebjj said:


> Here in America we have this thing called Hand/Eye coordination. Kids who don't have that play soccer.


 
Why the soccer bashing?

Of course soccer takes skill and coordination and it can be a very physical game within the rules and without penalty.


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 2, 2009)

I like oranges more than I like apples.

But I don't hate. That's for cricket players and the googlies, sitting around playing with their wickets...

Baseball, to me, is a very social sport, spectator-wise. In St. Louis, people get together and reconnect at a ball game. Our sense of community is partially based around the sport.

Why insult a community? See where I'm going with this?

I suggest growing up.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 2, 2009)

I hear you man, there's no better or best sport, it's the community aspect of it.  As a kid I played cricket and soccer because where I lived that's what all the other kids played and I wanted to play.  When I moved permanently to the US in middle school and high school my friends and I played football every Friday, rain or shine all year, even in a blizzard.  Even now those bonds developed in those years have not faded, they are still all my best bros and we still laugh and joke about when whoever got his shoulder broken, or knee broken, or lost a tooth when he slipped on the ice or when the cops ordered us to go home because we were playing in a blizzard.

I know many people who feel the same way about baseball, cricket, tennis, etc the way I feel about football.


----------



## Steve (Apr 2, 2009)

crushing said:


> Why the soccer bashing?
> 
> Of course soccer takes skill and coordination and it can be a very physical game within the rules and without penalty.


All in fun.  My impression was that this was not intended to be a serious thread, and I treated it as such.  Why on Earth would I actually have anything against soccer?

I honestly didn't take the OP as a serious comment on American football or baseball.  Instead, it seemed to me to be a friendly jibe and I attemped to respond in kind.

So, if anyone lacking hand/eye coordination was offended, I sincerely apologize.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2009)

Better than baseball? Never!


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 2, 2009)

Soccer..what other sport can you watch for hours for a final score of 1-0???


----------



## Steve (Apr 2, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Soccer..what other sport can you watch for hours for a final score of 1-0???


Hockey?


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 2, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Hockey?



but there are sanctioned fist-fights in hockey.


----------



## Steve (Apr 2, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> but there are sanctioned fist-fights in hockey.


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Carol (Apr 2, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> but there are sanctioned fist-fights in hockey.



Yessssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[yt]OXjkBRQC2Ew[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Apr 2, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> but there are sanctioned fist-fights in hockey.



Thank you!  If you are not putting points on the board you better be hitting somebody!


----------



## breeno (Apr 2, 2009)

In case none of you noticed, it was meant to be light hearted. I understand what makes a sport, and every sport takes skill to a certain degree.

I also do not appreciate the comments suggesting I should 'grow up', I could just as easily say to you 'take a joke'.


----------



## breeno (Apr 2, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> All in fun.  My impression was that this was not intended to be a serious thread, and I treated it as such.  Why on Earth would I actually have anything against soccer?
> 
> I honestly didn't take the OP as a serious comment on American football or baseball.  Instead, it seemed to me to be a friendly jibe and I attemped to respond in kind.
> 
> So, if anyone lacking hand/eye coordination was offended, I sincerely apologize.



Thankyou, one of the only people that interpreted it correctly.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 2, 2009)

breeno said:


> In case none of you noticed, it was meant to be light hearted. I understand what makes a sport, and every sport takes skill to a certain degree.
> 
> I also do not appreciate the comments suggesting I should 'grow up', I could just as easily say to you 'take a joke'.



Know how many times I got told to grow up here about 2 weeks ago because of a couple fat jokes?  It's the go to around here it seems.


----------



## breeno (Apr 2, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Know how many times I got told to grow up here about 2 weeks ago because of a couple fat jokes?  It's the go to around here it seems.



Only a couple fat jokes? Thats what we live for where I come from


----------



## breeno (Apr 2, 2009)

elder999 said:


> *BLASPHEMY!*



It had to be said


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 2, 2009)

What about some biffo from Big Bad Barry Hall.


----------



## breeno (Apr 2, 2009)

mook jong man said:


> What about some biffo from Big Bad Barry Hall.



Gotta love that.

He got offered $10,000,000 to get back into Boxing didn't he?

What about Big Bad Leroy Brown?


----------



## Omar B (Apr 3, 2009)

breeno said:


> Only a couple fat jokes? Thats what we live for where I come from



You shoulda seen it, even got called a few names too, and accused of making fun of someone's wife anonymously on another website.


----------



## Steve (Apr 3, 2009)

Omar B said:


> You shoulda seen it, even got called a few names too, and accused of making fun of someone's wife anonymously on another website.


Good times.  

So...  anyone free tonight?  I was thinking of putting together a crazed mob and storming the castle.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 3, 2009)

Nah, going to some MMA thing at the Hard Rock Hotel.  Don't ask who or what organization, my mother got me the tickets.  I just know it's tonight at the Hard Rock in Hollywood Florida.


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Good times.
> 
> So...  anyone free tonight?  I was thinking of putting together a crazed mob and storming the castle.



Good luck storming the castle!  :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 3, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Know how many times I got told to grow up here about 2 weeks ago because of a couple fat jokes? It's the go to around here it seems.


 
Hummm ... no.

Just to add a small warning to the pile, as well as it not being allowed to be gratuitously and deliberately offensive (as you were) it is also not allowed to do what is termed "Debating Board Policy".  That includes tangentially whinging in public threads about the treatment you received for breaking the regulations.

If you truly believe that you were 'hard done to' and find it impossible to enjoy being 'yourself' on such a tightly regulated site then I suggest you take full advantage of the ability to voluntarily suspend your account.  We won't take it remiss of you.  Some people just do not fit in certain environments.

To be clear, this is not just advice from me as an individual member of the board but as one of the spear-carriers that try to maintain order and politely decent behaviour around here.  It is termed a "Nudge" viz not quite an 'official word' yet but likely to become one if things don't improve.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 3, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Good luck storming the castle! :lol:


 
Do they stand a chance?

It'll take a miracle.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 3, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Hummm ... no.
> 
> Just to add a small warning to the pile, as well as it not being allowed to be gratuitously and deliberately offensive (as you were) it is also not allowed to do what is termed "Debating Board Policy".  That includes tangentially whinging in public threads about the treatment you received for breaking the regulations.
> 
> ...



I'm not goin' anywhere man.

But yeah, I still watch soccer religiously, even though I prefer football.  Heck, I even watch the MLS which is some sad stuff really.


----------



## Steve (Apr 3, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Do they stand a chance?
> 
> It'll take a miracle.


One of my favorite movies ever!


----------



## searcher (Apr 3, 2009)

I played college football and I have some friends that play professional football.    I have played AFL before and I am telling you, NO COMPARISON.    The guys in the NFL would kill you if they played AFL.     The pads are there so the game will last for longer than the first play without a fatal hit.


----------



## crushing (Apr 3, 2009)

searcher said:


> I played college football and I have some friends that play professional football. I have played AFL before and I am telling you, NO COMPARISON. The guys in the NFL would kill you if they played AFL. The pads are there so the game will last for longer than the first play without a fatal hit.


 
So, if Australians could hit harder, they would wear pads too?


----------



## breeno (Apr 3, 2009)

searcher said:


> I played college football and I have some friends that play professional football.    I have played AFL before and I am telling you, NO COMPARISON.    The guys in the NFL would kill you if they played AFL.     The pads are there so the game will last for longer than the first play without a fatal hit.



No doubt the NFL hits harder, a better re wording of AFL is like an in between sport. Not quite soccer, not quite NFL, I just love the entertainment factor.

I've seen Saverio Rocca get cleaned up from plays in the NFL, and he was one of the big boys over here, so I gathered the NFL hit pretty damn hard. That being said, I'd like to see one break a couple tackles, take a couple of bounces and hit Buddy Franklin right on the chest.

Every sport has skill, I'm just suggesting Americans should check it out. They might be in for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## breeno (Apr 3, 2009)

crushing said:


> So, if Australians could hit harder, they would wear pads too?



They havn't got as big a body as most of the NFL players as the sport requires them to be pretty nimble aswell. The main aim of it is to tackle a player with the ball, not to bump him. Most hits in the AFL usually come from a big forward trying to take a mark, and cleaning up several small guys in the process.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 3, 2009)

AFL is not the only game we play in Oz , in New South Wales and Queensland we play Rugby League which is faster and a lot more free flowing than Rugby Union . 

Its a brutal game , with some big hits and the rules are a probably a bit easier for Americans to understand than AFL . 
 The main objective is to run across the line with the ball with out being tackled and make a try.


----------



## breeno (Apr 3, 2009)

mook jong man said:


> AFL is not the only game we play in Oz , in New South Wales and Queensland we play Rugby League which is faster and a lot more free flowing than Rugby Union .
> 
> Its a brutal game , with some big hits and the rules are a probably a bit easier for Americans to understand than AFL .
> The main objective is to run across the line with the ball with out being tackled and make a try.



Yeah good game is League, I prefer union though TBH, although I enjoy sitting down and watching a league match.


----------



## searcher (Apr 4, 2009)

crushing said:


> So, if Australians could hit harder, they would wear pads too?


 

They would have to or there wouldbe no players left.   Imagine a 300+lbs guy running at 4.5 40yrd speeds hitting a guy with no protective gear.    Not gonna be pretty.




breeno said:


> They havn't got as big a body as most of the NFL players as the sport requires them to be pretty nimble aswell. The main aim of it is to tackle a player with the ball, not to bump him. Most hits in the AFL usually come from a big forward trying to take a mark, and cleaning up several small guys in the process.


 

Trust me, the guys in college and pro football are pretty darn nimble.   And big.   And fast.    And brutally strong.    And can be flat out nasty.


----------



## breeno (Apr 4, 2009)

searcher said:


> Trust me, the guys in college and pro football are pretty darn nimble.   And big.   And fast.    And brutally strong.    And can be flat out nasty.



It's not such consistent running though is it?


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 4, 2009)

breeno said:


> It's not such consistent running though is it?


 
Yeah they seem to stop a lot and the game seems to take hours.


----------



## searcher (Apr 4, 2009)

breeno said:


> It's not such consistent running though is it?


 


mook jong man said:


> Yeah they seem to stop a lot and the game seems to take hours.


 

This is done to keep the guys rested so the public gets their bloody smash-up.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 8, 2009)

I used to watch Australian Football. It was ok when there was no foot ball on for the season. 

As to "football" or Soccor, I know a lot of people are getting into this and playing and watching the English and European and even Central American Leagues, but I have the same issue I have with all sports. There is a limited amount of time for me to spend on this type of distraction, so I cannot spend all my time learning a new sport and many new cultures for it as well and the people involved. Heck I do not do that for Football and Hockey. 

I really like Hockey. Any Sport that has two blades a stick and a fight going on has just got to be great. (* Yes, this is FMA humor *)


----------



## elder999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> I really like Hockey. Any Sport that has two blades a stick and a fight going on has just got to be great. (* Yes, this is FMA humor *)


 

I like lacrosse more. What's the point in having a stick if you're not allowed to hit the other guy with it???

Hockey=Lacrosse for figure skaters....:lol:


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2009)

I've always been partial to extreme ironing.


----------



## frownland (Apr 8, 2009)

searcher said:


> The guys in the NFL would kill you if they played AFL.


The guys in the NFL would kill AFL players _*in NFL.*
_They wouldn't kill anyone if they *played AFL.*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2009)

elder999 said:


> I like lacrosse more. What's the point in having a stick if you're not allowed to hit the other guy with it???
> 
> Hockey=Lacrosse for figure skaters....:lol:



I have the blades not on my feet. 

As to LaCrosse, I like that sport as well. One should be able to use the weapon in hand.


----------

